# [Kaufberatung] ASUS N61JQ-JX011V vs Deviltech Fire DTX



## Xaar (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich habe vor mir ein Notebook zu kaufen, da ich langsam (unter anderem) zum Arbeiten eins brauche. 
Kenn mich im Notebooksegment leider nicht so aus, hab aber diese beiden als Möglichkeit schonmal rausgesucht.   

Notebook:                       ASUS                   
Prozessor:                       Core I7 720                     QM       
Graphik:                            Radeon HD 5730       
RAM:                   4096 MB 
Display:               16" 1366x768                   1
Festplatte:                     500 GB 7200 rpm              
Betriebssystem:       Win 7 HP 64-Bit                            

Preis:                                    999€ 

Deviltech
Core I7 720 QM
Radeon HD 5650
4096 MB
15,6" Full HD 1920x1080
250 GB 7200 rpm
Win 7 HP 64-Bit

1022€

Hab am Anfang wegen der Displayauflösung eher zum Deviltech tendiert, dann aber irgendwo gelesen, dass die 5650 für diese Auflösung in Spielen eigentlich nicht genug Leistung hat. 
Daher brauche ich jetzt euren Rat, welches würdet ihr nehmen und warum.
Evt. weiß ja auch noch jemand ein anderes Modell in der selben Preisklasse mit besseren Eigenschaften.


----------



## michelthemaster (12. Februar 2010)

Hi Xaar, hol dir das Asus. Hat eine größere Festplatte und schnellere Grafikkarte, welche im Übrigen im Moment die beste Mittelklassegrafikkarte ist! Hab selbst ein Studio 17 mit HD4650, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wie gesagt, Full HD aber würde sowohl HD5730 als auch HD5650 überfordern, also hol dir das Asus, da hast du dann länger Spaß mit deinem Laptop, da die native Auflösung die Grafikkarte auch in Zukunft nicht überfordern wird 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Ach ja, die neuen Dell Notebooks sind ja auch da, schau mal bei dell.de, nach den neuen Studio 17 Modellen!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist nur, ob man überhaupt soviel ausgeben muss ^^

Die Karte(n) sind nicht viel besser als eine AMD 4650, und da bekommt man Notebooks mit recht guter Dualcore CPU schon für 600-650€. Zwar kein core-i, aber der nutzt bei einer solchen Karte ohnehin nur in wenigen Spielen ein bisschen was. Fraglich, ob das also dann über 50% mehr Wert ist, nur um je nach Spiel mal 10, mal 30% mehr FPS zu haben.

Aber ansonsten würd ich auch eher das Asus nehmen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. Februar 2010)

ich würde auch das Asus nehmen

wollte mir vor einigen Wochen auch mal das Fire DTX holen

jetzt hab ich mir doch nen Asus geholt was fast zu 100% dem entspricht das du da gefunden hast


----------



## Xaar (13. Februar 2010)

@Herbboy: Zu was für einem Prozessor würdest du denn raten?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2010)

Was heißt "raten" ? Bei DER Graka reicht die CPU halt so oder so aus.


----------



## LudwigM (15. Februar 2010)

hi hab mich jetzt extra hier registriert weil ich auch große interesse an dem asus laptop habe,
hat es vielleicht schon wer?
wie ist die verarbeitung und wie stabil ist es? und gibt die tastatur nach?
und is es sehr laut oder wird es recht heis?


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. Februar 2010)

da steht leider nicht bei um welches genau es sich handelt

hab selbst ein asus notebook mit gleichen komponenten drinnen

das ganze in 16"

die Verarbeitung ist insgesamt sehr gut nichts klapper die Scharniere quietschen nicht
die Tastatur gibt kaum nach es ist relativ leise und heiß wird es nur am der Stelle an der die Heiße luft rausgepustet wird

ansonsten ist es maximal hand warm


----------



## LudwigM (15. Februar 2010)

ich meinte das 
*ASUS N61JQ-JX011V*

weil der große bruder in 17" soll ja nich so toll sein tastaur schelcht zum schreiben und so .___.


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. Februar 2010)

hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nichts von gehört das das schlecht sein soll :o

ich hab jedenfalls die 16" Version und hier ist alles Wunderbar

ich hab relativ genau das hier

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+n61jq+jx011v?refcampaign_id=c813499ffd9640f72181937832507198

unterschied ist meins hat nen bluray laufwerk dafür aber eine festplatte mit nur 5400 umdrehungen


----------



## LudwigM (16. Februar 2010)

Jah in dem test des 17 zöllers hat mich geschockt das es hier tastatur und toupad haben einen unangenehmen druckpunkt ._.


----------

